# معهد منشأت بحريه فى بور سعيد



## eng-sphinx (3 سبتمبر 2009)

انا كنت عايز اسأل عن مستقبل هذا المعهد .الدراسه فيه سنتين وبعد التخرج بيبقى معايا دبلوم .
طب كدا هشتغل ايه ؟؟؟ وممكن احسن من وظيقتى ازاى ؟؟؟

وهل المعهد دا مستقبله احسن من هندسه طياران ؟؟


----------



## امير البحار1988 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

ايه الوظايف اللى ممكن اشتغل فيها بعد المعهد وممكن أخد درجة مهندس ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

